# Black bear on field



## Surf Zombie (Oct 12, 2018)

Played in a tournament in CT last weekend. Fields were in a deeply wooded area. My DD played at 1:30. Game ended and we left. Next game takes the field (another team from our club) and a full grown black bear walks out of the woods and right behind the 11 year old girl who was in goal. Kids started screaming and scattered from the field. Parents grabbed their kids and ran for their cars. I didn’t witness it, but the parents who were there said it was a pretty surreal scene. Thankfully the bear was just going from point A to point B and wasn’t interested in eating anyone.


----------



## Justafan (Oct 12, 2018)

Surf Zombie said:


> Played in a tournament in CT last weekend. Fields were in a deeply wooded area. My DD played at 1:30. Game ended and we left. Next game takes the field (another team from our club) and a full grown black bear walks out of the woods and right behind the 11 year old girl who was in goal. Kids started screaming and scattered from the field. Parents grabbed their kids and ran for their cars. I didn’t witness it, but the parents who were there said it was a pretty surreal scene. Thankfully the bear was just going from point A to point B and wasn’t interested in eating anyone.


What did the keeper do?


----------



## timbuck (Oct 12, 2018)

You sure it wasn't just some crazy parent in a bear suit who was mad at the referee?


----------



## jpeter (Oct 12, 2018)

Was just looking for the game,  regular team was broken up due to the whole bio banding deal







Now when they get good pros came a calling and they learn how to do those goal celebrations


----------



## ForumParent (Oct 12, 2018)

That is wild (no pun intended).


----------



## Surf Zombie (Oct 15, 2018)




----------



## Surf Zombie (Oct 15, 2018)

That’s the actual bear.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 15, 2018)

It's time to start arming the refs.


----------



## Mystery Train (Oct 15, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> It's time to start arming the refs.


Sweet Jesus, NO!  With their eyesight, are you crazy!!???


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 15, 2018)

Mystery Train said:


> Sweet Jesus, NO!  With their eyesight, are you crazy!!???


Ok, then the coaches, they see everything no matter where they are.


----------



## jpeter (Oct 15, 2018)

Was looking for his cousin's games


----------



## ForumParent (Oct 15, 2018)

Is there by chance real video of the Connecticut bear chaos?


----------

